# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Căn hộ nhỏ rộng rãi, tươi trẻ nhờ có thêm gác xép

## Phamdanght

Căn hộ nhỏ rộng rãi, tươi trẻ nhờ có thêm gác xép
Căn hộ có diện tích chỉ 32m2 được bố trí theo phong cách tối giản và sử dụng nội thất thông minh nên vẫn có được những khu vực chức năng cần thiết như phòng ngủ, phòng vệ sinh, khu nấu bếp hay thậm chí là cả khu vực làm việc tại nhà.
Ít ai có thể tin rằng căn hộ chỉ vỏn vẹn 32m2 lại có đầy đủ chức năng và đủ sức chứa cho những đồ dùng cấp thiết. Nếu vậy thì căn hộ tuyệt vời dưới đây với thiết kế tối giản, dùng những giải pháp lưu trữ sáng dạ nhất kiên cố sẽ làm đổi thay nghĩ suy của bạn.
Căn hộ vẫn được thiết kế đầy đủ thành những khu vực chức năng biệt lập với 1 phòng ngủ, 1 phòng khách, 1 nhà vệ sinh và 1 phòng ăn phối hợp bếp. bởi thế, dù căn hộ có diện tích nhỏ hẹp nhưng vẫn rất phong cách và tạo được sự thoải mái. Màu sắc và chất liệu được dùng để phân chia không gian thành các khu vực chức năng riêng rẽ, bảng màu thiên về màu trắng và gỗ sáng. thay đổi độ cao trần nhà cũng là một thủ thuật hiệu quả để phân chia không gian. Các giải pháp lưu trữ sáng ý được sử dụng trong căn hộ này, nhờ vậy mà không gian trở lên rộng rãi hơn rất nhiều. Đồ nội thất của ngôi nhà được làm từ gỗ phong mộc mạc, giúp tôn vẻ đẹp của những món đồ trang hoàng. Có một phòng tắm nhỏ xinh nằm ẩn mình sau khu bếp nấu và bàn ăn. Do sử dụng cửa kính nên phòng tắm dù có diện tích nhỏ nhưng không hề phạm nhân, chật chội. Kệ bếp được tôn cao hơn so với thường nhật để tích hợp thêm được nhiều ngăn kéo lưu trữ đồ hơn. 

Phòng ngủ được che đậy bởi một tấm bình phong bằng gỗ để tạo ra không gian riêng tây hơn. Trong phòng ngủ chỉ có một chiếc giường lớn cùng các tủ chứa đồ, hết thảy đều màu trắng, tạo cảm giác không gian rộng rãi và thoáng hơn. Khu vực tiếp khách, bàn ăn và bàn làm việc tại nhà được đặt trong một không gian mở. 
Trong phòng ngủ dùng hệ tủ cánh trượt và hệ ngăn kéo hiện đại, cho phép tần tiện một phần diện tích khá lớn so với những kiểu tủ khác
Căn hộ dù nhỏ nhưng với lợi thế trần cao bỗng rộng thênh thang nhờ thiết kế thêm gác xép. Các khu chức năng hầu như đều sử dụng những đồ nội thất cơ bản, thực sự cần thiết, có ích. Bên cạnh đó, những vật dụng, nội thất được lựa chọn đều có kiểu dáng và màu sắc đơn giản tạo cảm giác căn hộ thêm rộng rãi.

----------

